# Pictures of riding in the snow!



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

So I dont know about the rest of you, but I know I love riding in the snow! I havent gotten to do it yet this year, but im hoping to go out and ride tomorrow in the little bit of snow we got here in virginia! Just wondered if anyone has pics to post of riding in the snow! I have a few from last year, in the "snowpocalypse"


----------



## skypheonix (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow looks fun never had it that deep where I live when I figure out how to put pics on I will put the ones my horses in the snow


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

haha we normally never get that much snow, that was last year in the "snowpocalypse" when we got like two feet!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

My horse always looks so awk in pictures!!!


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

haha cute. I love how he kinda looks back at you like "excuse me what on earth are you doing?" lol my sister's mare has that same look!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

haha thats exactly what he was thinking lol, he was like "uh mommy i think your doing it wrong" the wholee timee. i cant wait for it to snow more this year so i can get better picturess


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I wish it snowed where I live...it looks so fun!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

same here rocky pony dont get any snow where i am in australia!!!!! looks like lots of fun!!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

It's only fun for a little while.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Where in Virginia?! I'm in Fredericksburg. :]


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I love riding in the snow. Homer thinks he is the coolest to get to play in the snow


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

cantering 
Sampson likes snow ususally.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I ride alone a lot, so I can't get pictures. Yesterday, though, we were riding down the field and in a split second the horse was up to her chest in snow. I hopped off, and the snow was strong enough to hold me but not my horse. It was the weirdest thing...me towering above my horse. I had to help her flounder around and get back to the shallow stuff. Wish I'd had my camera.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

here's a couple from this past week. looks like a white christmas in ohio!

Cappella








Samson out on the trail


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

sitbacnroc said:


> cantering
> Sampson likes snow ususally.


my horse has the same blanket!!! though of course he grew...AGAIN so now its a bit short on him lol, wonderfully pictures though!!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

MightyEventer said:


> my horse has the same blanket!!! though of course he grew...AGAIN so now its a bit short on him lol, wonderfully pictures though!!


 Aw, haha. I LOVE this blanket, it's held up better than any other I've tried! Thanks!


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> I ride alone a lot, so I can't get pictures. Yesterday, though, we were riding down the field and in a split second the horse was up to her chest in snow. I hopped off, and the snow was strong enough to hold me but not my horse. It was the weirdest thing...me towering above my horse. I had to help her flounder around and get back to the shallow stuff. Wish I'd had my camera.


Haha that sounds hilarious, although I bet it scared the crap out of you when it happened! And I feel you, whenever I want pictures taken I have to beg my mom to come out and take them. ughh  haha

I love the pics guys, all really cute


----------



## idamyrum (Dec 1, 2010)

some pictures from snowy Norway 




























racing on the ice 









driving in the snow


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

Those are gorgeous idamyrum, I love the first one especially


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos guys! Absolutely love the ones from Norway! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks like so much fun  I haven't been riding in the snow for 2 years or so thanks to school. But that is about to change thankfully


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to go riding in the snow. This will be the first year that I have had a horse during winter. I haven't gotten to ride yet because I just got permission. But it snowed a couple of inches tonight and there was already two so there will be a little bit. I'm riding him on christmas so I will have to get someone to take pictures of us.  Love the pictures from Norway so... awesome. Is it that dark a lot this time of year?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! That looks fun. I haven't been riding in the snow for over 18 years. I am looking forward to doing it again in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Those are our snow pictures my mom took today.


----------

